# Lessons learned from the cold



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This colder-than-normal snap through Texas has revealed some issues in my preps.

1. Rain barrels
When the pipes burst, or water stations stop pumping, relying on water collection systems is not a good backup.
I have a 220gal tote in the backyard. At this point, I have a large cuboid of ice in my backyard.
Is there a method for making these setups more winter friendly? Is it economical to wrap heating tape around them to try to keep them thawed?
I did have an ample supply of drinkable water inside and safe, but this tote would have served as greywater to keep toilets flushing, and in a pinch, purified for other uses.
Thankfully, we never lost water. But this still caused concern, since I hadn't thought about dealing with a huge ice block.

2. Snow chains
The roads were mostly passable due to the very dry snow pack. Thankfully the "black ice" was sparse this time.
Being a southern boy, I've never owned snow chains, and don't know much about their use. Are they mainly used for snow, as the name implies, or do they actually help on true ice?
Having a set in the truck would be a good idea that I never considered until this year.
What's a durable and effective design? Actual chain type? Those bolt-head looking things that strap around the tire in individual strips? Something else?
They wont get a lot of use, but would be good to have something just in case.

3. Snow shovel
I was asked to work security for our church while we had it open as a warming center for people who'd lost power.
During that time, we were also asked to clear some walkways and driveways around the building. I found out real quick that dirt shovels suck for snow removal.
It would be good to have something just to clear my own sidewalks.
What are some considerations to look for in a good snow shovel? Wood or synthetic handle? Metal or plastic scoop?
Again, it would be used sparingly, but still good to have.

4. Generator maintenance
Finding out the genny that worked 2 years ago doesn't work anymore when it's already 10 degrees outside is a pretty crappy discovery.
I mentioned this in another thread, and got some good advice. The member (sorry, can't recall who) said they run their genny under load for a few minutes each month, then turn off the fuel line and run it dry before storing it again.
Does anything more than this need to be done if storing for longer? 6 months to a year? Is this a pretty common maintenance schedule?
We've literally never needed it once since I bought it, so it's not always on the top of my mind to check. Proper long term storage is a good thing to learn.

I'm sure there are others, and folks can feel free to add on.
I'd like to learn some lessons from those of you who deal with cold regularly.
Shower your knowledge and experience upon me... but *only* your *knowledge and experience*, please.
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

1. Chains may help a little but in reality nothing works well on ice. Plus, even if you can travel on ice, all those other fools out there are going to crash into you anyway. Better to stay home.
2. I keep a 55 gallon drum of drinking water in my basement. If that freezes, I’m screwed anyway.
3. I posted about the generator. In addition I keep it fueled with stabilized, non-ethanol fuel and change it out every fall. Change the crankcase oil to synthetic. It’s better oil and it will start easier in cold weather. Keep a spare sparkplug on hand with the gap already set.
4. Test it monthly under load. Loading it warms the wire windings evaporating any dampness and also tests the voltage regulator.
5. Snow shovels...... meh! Just make sure it has a metal edge. Plastic wears away too fast.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I bought a small insulating patch, some Permatex to mount it and a receptacle that automatically comes on at 34* (I think).
The patch gets adhered to the bottom of the crankcase to keep the oil warm.

One thing about it...you have to start the generator up when the juice goes out in cold weather. If you don't, things get cold pretty soon thereafter.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I keep my smaller gensets inside, will not store them outside, starter batteries are always on trickle charge.

Gas for the gas genset is treated with Stabil X2, some Seafoam, changed out every year.

Each can has electrical tape around the handle with fill date, amount of additives in it,

at the years end they are poured into either Cherokee and refilled, tape replaced, same goes for the genset gas and that in the blower.

I keep 20 gallons of oil for all the above and a box of sparkplugs, and another of in-line filters for all,(I installed them in the lines).

Have air filters for each, usually blow them out like I do the oil burner ones.

I throw a small electric heater inline when test running them for a resistance load.

I also put in a half a teaspoon of Marvel Mystery oil into the cylinders and pull them over a few times to spread out the oil without the plug in.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

I saw a snow shovel on TV once but I've never heard of a snow chain before ...sounds dirty

A couple of thoughts on keeping a 220 gallon tote from freezing:

1) If you use electric heat tape you're betting all your marbles on your generator when the power goes out again.

2) I'd have to dust my brain off to do the math but I'd bet you could keep an insulated 220 gal. tote from freezing with a simple heat exchanger. 
-a copper coil made out of swamp cooler tubing inside a piece of stove pipe and a can of Sterno (or equivalent) 
or
-a garden hose with a small 12v. garden pump. Coil some of it inside the tote and some inside a place that's not freezing.
or
-let Nordic women swim in the tote, they like cold water and they're easy on the eyes


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I should add, all the gas engines are run dry with the gas shut off.

I am adding two 100 pound propane tanks to extend the run time of the primary generator or heat my house.

That selection will be determined by the time of year. 

As it stands right now, I can go 4+ months with both running, 25% duty on the generator, not including running the gen with gas.

I hate to run the big diesel one.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I should add, all the gas engines are run dry with the gas shut off.
> 
> I am adding two 100 pound propane tanks to extend the run time of the primary generator or heat my house.
> 
> ...


It's important up North. We've got our generator, our little buddies, natural gas and alternative cooking method if that runs out. Keep the water running a trickle so the pipes don't burst people.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Modern cars start in the cold. We are use to 25 below temps here so it not as big a deal . I am always amazed at how well things start compare to 10-20 years ago. No one we know experienced any ill effects from the extended well below zero weather we have had.
Big reason there are not a lot of issues we are ready for it. Some years major cities that have not kept up work have broken water mains but they are good at digging them up in winter. Over time makes for great work.
One thing that is kind of a new issue is remote Fob's if left in the car over night and act up at 25 below.
We do know that cold keeps a lot of people we would not want around in other places.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This does not coincide with the situation in Texas but, if you ever find you are outside for any number of reasons and it has snowed and the temps are below freezing....you can keep your water from completely freezing by burying it in the snow. Sounds weird but the snow acts as an insulator. It will start to freeze after a while from the top so turn your container upside down. That way, you will have pourable water for cooking, coffee or whatever.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

50+ years in Western NY, (think Buffalo), I never used a snow chain. Stopped using snow tires on cars in the mid 80s because of Front Wheel Drive and all season radials. Trucks always had off road tires. 8 inches of snow, we would still drive 75 miles to hunt.

Watching for tank solution. I use 275 IBC tanks to water horses. Throwing out for you, foil backed insulation, duct taped seams, with a 275 tank cover to keep dry.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> 50+ years in Western NY, (think Buffalo), I never used a snow chain. Stopped using snow tires on cars in the mid 80s because of Front Wheel Drive and all season radials. Trucks always had off road tires. 8 inches of snow, we would still drive 75 miles to hunt.
> 
> Watching for tank solution. I use 275 IBC tanks to water horses. Throwing out for you, foil backed insulation, duct taped seams, with a 275 tank cover to keep dry.


Same with me on the tires, all seasons on both the Jeep Cherokee's 4WD, work great.

Have not had any snow tires since I got rid of the F-350, that was 25 years ago.

Did at the time have a Bronco with off road tires, sucked getting out and turning the hubs to on.

This is central Ma.

Just got 8 inches of snow and it is still coming down.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I went with a dual fuel generator and I am glad I did. Propane keeps for ever and is cleaner. I run my generator under load every few months, especially before hurricane season. In this case my Gen fired right up and I had plenty of propane. Note to self after this, I am going to invest in a smaller generator for shorter events. I sized the original to run the whole house and it's a pain to wheel out of the garage. Another thing I am going to do is install a transfer switch and gen set plug. been saying that for years and haven't done it. It will be done now. All and all, I am happy with the way things came out. No broken pipes and I had water but had plenty in reserve. My pool never froze over and had plenty of drinking water. The other thing is getting up to speed with my new ham radio. It would have come in handy had I had it programmed. Otherwise I was pleased

I messed with chains in Colorado. No need for them here. If it's that bad it ain't me I am worried about. it's the other guy. Snow shovel? haven't messed with one of those since my Chicago days. I will make do without one.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I went with a dual fuel generator and I am glad I did. Propane keeps for ever and is cleaner. I run my generator under load every few months, especially before hurricane season. In this case my Gen fired right up and I had plenty of propane. Note to self after this, I am going to invest in a smaller generator for shorter events. I sized the original to run the whole house and it's a pain to wheel out of the garage. Another thing I am going to do is install a transfer switch and gen set plug. been saying that for years and haven't done it. It will be done now. All and all, I am happy with the way things came out. No broken pipes and I had water but had plenty in reserve. My pool never froze over and had plenty of drinking water. The other thing is getting up to speed with my new ham radio. It would have come in handy had I had it programmed. Otherwise I was pleased
> 
> I messed with chains in Colorado. No need for them here. If it's that bad it ain't me I am worried about. it's the other guy. Snow shovel? haven't messed with one of those since my Chicago days. I will make do without one.


Excluding the diesel genset, the others are plugged into a 220 volt, 50 amp welding machine socket when needed, the cable I think is 8-SO.

I can run the propane set inside without any worry.

The only thing I shut off is the water heater.

I cannot use a snow shovel with my back problem, not used one for 30 years, kid uses one to clean off the deck and shop entrance.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Excluding the diesel genset, the others are plugged into a 220 volt, 50 amp welding machine socket when needed, the cable I think is 8-SO.
> 
> I can run the propane set inside without any worry.
> 
> ...


Yeah, with my back, shoveling snow is not going to be my first option. Besides, It's very rare we get enough here in Houston to worry about it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> This colder-than-normal snap through Texas has revealed some issues in my preps.
> 
> 1. Rain barrels
> When the pipes burst, or water stations stop pumping, relying on water collection systems is not a good backup.
> ...


The Baby Boy in Hill County says cute little neighborhood pot bellied pigs freeze to death pretty easy. Poor little guy..sniff sniff.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

well I live in Tulsa, OK now and we don't really run into much winter issues; however, we moved here from the north country. Although I have not owned snow chains for many years, because I have had 4X4's for many years. 4X4's help you get going in the ice, but they don't help you stop. Anyway - snow chains are really a good solution to mobility. They help you go and stop in both snow and ice, they really do, I promise. That don't mean, run down the road at 70mph, you can, but you will likely throw or break a chain and I'll let you think about what that will do to the side of your vehicle, which is better than it getting caught up in your axel, that's a bad deal. But run like you have some brains and they are the real deal. 

Generator - I am going to start looking and my plans are it will be propane or dual fuel, but propane is likely what I will make sure it has for a option. 

Snow shovel - a plastic one with an aluminum shaft is the way to go. The metal ones, the snow and ice will freeze to them, that sucks. Plastic will last plenty long, especially no more than you will use it. Up north I'd buy a new one about every three years and we used the crap out of them. Free tip here - if the snow is really slushy and it seems to stick, clean it off, dry it, and spray it with cooking oil.

Your water freeze - get an electric barrel mixer or a fountain pump or both, moving water won't freeze. And someone mentioned use snow as an insulator - true that, it really works...think igloo. Just use that plastic shovel to scoop all the snow you can get and pile it around the tub and get a canvas made to cover the top. Between keeping the water moving, a snow insulation around it, and a canvas cover, you should be able to access water, even if it gets so cold for so long it forms a crust, which is unlikely.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

whoops - I some how had doubled this post, somehow had lost internet connection and reestablished it, must have been that.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Ive been thinking about putting a propane conversion on my genny, but Isn't it difficult to get the pressure during cold weather ? I know my grill does not work well when it is really cold outside.

Tire chains -Definitely, chains can get you out of almost any situation, even mud. I don't use them often, but I always have them in the truck. I keep them in a 5 gal bucket in the bed.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Demitri.14 said:


> Ive been thinking about putting a propane conversion on my genny, but Isn't it difficult to get the pressure during cold weather ? I know my grill does not work well when it is really cold outside.
> 
> Tire chains -Definitely, chains can get you out of almost any situation, even mud. I don't use them often, but I always have them in the truck. I keep them in a 5 gal bucket in the bed.


I have never noticed an issue with propane pressuring up...let me think about that a minute. Propane has a freezing point of around -300 degrees and a boiling point of -45 degrees - or so. That means that it would have to be -45 or below to keep it in a liquid form, that is not "feels like" that is actual temperature. Now butane, which is a gas when opened to atmosphere, I don't recall the temperature but it seems like once you are about 32 degrees, you can open the valve on a butane tank and drain it into a bucket. I think I remember that correctly. But propane, it'd havta be dang cold to start to get there.

I guess you keep a lid on that 5-gal bucket, that has potential to be a big frozen ball of chain otherwise.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> Ive been thinking about putting a propane conversion on my genny, but Isn't it difficult to get the pressure during cold weather ? I know my grill does not work well when it is really cold outside.
> 
> Tire chains -Definitely, chains can get you out of almost any situation, even mud. I don't use them often, but I always have them in the truck. I keep them in a 5 gal bucket in the bed.


The problem with the propane is the gasification rate in cold weather, I solved the problem even before it became one.

My solution is to keep the genset inside my heated workshop, along with a 100 pound tank attached to the set and a spare alongside it.

In weather that cold to effect the gas you will have ignition problems with a gasoline genset also.

I use propane for my kitchen stove, when it gets to 20 below the tank has a hard time gasifying, I open the second tank for more gas volume.

Use starter fluid on the gasoline gen to get it going right off the bat, don't bother trying to start it first without the fluid,

you will flood the engine, then you will play hell getting it started.

When I have flooded the log splitter in the past, I have removed the sparkplug and used the torch to burn the gas out, it goes poof!

You can use a Bernzomatic to heat the cylinder up for good starting ignition, better know what you are doing.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Our coldest winter time temps here only reach -5 degrees or so. I never had problems with my stove and people I know with a propane furnace didn’t have problems either. But that’s only -5. Not really the crazy cold some of you have to deal with.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Just got over a week of sever - degree weather here. Had one car not start, turned out the big dog turned on the overhead light when getting out and we didn't notice it, charged right up, good all season tires, don't drive like a idiot. Corners will always be slicker then the middle of the street so don't rush up to them and slam on the brakes. AWD. Good metal snow shovel, spray on silicon to the blade to keep it from getting snow all over it. Ice cleats because my friend died from falling on the ice and hitting his head. plenty of water in the basement and we use heat wraps on our pipes around here. Help you old neighbors do their shoveling, doesn't seem like people do that like they used to.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> Yeah, with my back, shoveling snow is not going to be my first option. Besides, It's very rare we get enough here in Houston to worry about it.


I have had reliability problems with snow removal people (sorry I didn't dig you out yesterday, got a big contract from the hospital/supermarket/mini mall/etc), so I keep an oversize self-propelled snow blower. We are outside Philadelphia, so we don't get snow country snow, but we do usually get some snow. Your problem is that you generally don't get snow enough to make that solution worthwhile. One thing that you can get relatively cheaply is a battery powered snow-thrower shovel. If you already have a cordless edger and/or trimmer or other such lawn device, you can usually get an electric snow shovel by the same manufacturer that uses the same battery. The part that really kills your back when removing snow is the lift and throw; the electric thing spares you. If it's a big snowfall, remove in layers. My son bought his back in October - everybody at Home Depot looked at him funny. Now some of the neighbors ask to borrow it and he just smiles.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> One thing that is kind of a new issue is remote Fob's if left in the car over night and act up at 25 below.
> We do know that cold keeps a lot of people we would not want around in other places.


This is the second time I have seen you mention this. Who leaves their key fobs in their cars? What is the purpose of this?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Same with me on the tires, all seasons on both the Jeep Cherokee's 4WD, work great.
> 
> Have not had any snow tires since I got rid of the F-350, that was 25 years ago.
> 
> ...


Are your Cherokees XJs?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> This is the second time I have seen you mention this. Who leaves their key fobs in their cars? What is the purpose of this?


 We don't have to lock things here. Keys stay in the cars in case someone need to move one. No hood rat dare come out here to steal a car. None of our cars use a Key. They have one of emergence and or a pass code you can enter.
ATV sits out 90% of the time someone may need it. When hunters come out to check things easier to use mine than haul one over. if one of the cars in in the way they can move it.
Not uncommon for one of the sidecar rig to be out ready to roll.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Smitty901 said:


> We don't have to lock things here. Keys stay in the cars in case someone need to move one. No hood rat dare come out here to steal a car. None of our cars use a Key. They have one of emergence and or a pass code you can enter.
> ATV sits out 90% of the time someone may need it. When hunters come out to check things easier to use mine than haul one over. if one of the cars in in the way they can move it.
> Not uncommon for one of the sidecar rig to be out ready to roll.


Wow - sorta like you stepped into a time machine and went back to the good old days! May be where I look to retire.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Are your Cherokees XJs?


No just Grand Cherokees, trail rated.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Shower your knowledge and experience upon me... but *only* your *knowledge and experience*, please.
> :tango_face_grin:


To be clear, you are asking for a golden shower? :vs_blush:

Couldn't resist. I tried. I really did. I failed. :vs_wave:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> No just Grand Cherokees, trail rated.


Got it. I ran some when living in the White Mountains. I found them to be capable in fairly deep snow.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Yeah, *with my back*, shoveling snow is not going to be my first option.


I'm with you on this. It seems I'm following the issue that my dad had. As a boy, I watched my dad shovel just about everything, from layers of snow to huge scoops of gravel. Then suddenly, 'middle age' makes an appearance. I might get 1/4 of the driveway finished, then just go inside for a piping hot cup of stiff black coffee. Of course, you'll remember the cartoons of old showing both an angel and a devil on the shoulders of the hero. My opinion of deep frozen snow and temps in the low 20s is, "_Well, it has to melt sometime..._"

Right now my head is plugged solid, my lower back hurts, and my stomach is both rumbling and amazingly 'fluid.' But here's what just amazes me. I can spend the entire morning lifting weights at the gym, but faced with cold snow, I'm good for maybe five solid shovelings.

Why did I stay in Wisconsin? Oh, yeah. I was born here...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We don't have to lock things here. Keys stay in the cars in case someone need to move one. No hood rat dare come out here to steal a car. None of our cars use a Key. They have one of emergence and or a pass code you can enter.
> ATV sits out 90% of the time someone may need it. When hunters come out to check things easier to use mine than haul one over. if one of the cars in in the way they can move it.
> Not uncommon for one of the sidecar rig to be out ready to roll.


We don't have any hood rats out here for the most part, rare occurrence, none of the Jeeps are ever locked.

The shop is always open when we are here.

Everything gets locked up when we leave here, we are only 25 miles from hood rat heaven/haven,

just as you walk in the shop door, there is 100k of ammo on the floor.

The door to the house is always locked, do not want anyone walking in on me,

I am half deaf and cannot hear someone knocking, don't want to shoot anyone by accident.

People have been told over the years, call first before you intend to come here.

I can however see them on the CCTV system, no call no answer of door knock.

I keep my keys with me, too many locks to undue when needed.

However all the storage facilities are always locked, all are filled with SHTF supplies, guns and ammo.

I err on the side of caution in that respect. State law requires all guns be locked up when not in use, commie state.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Got it. I ran some when living in the White Mountains. I found them to be capable in fairly deep snow.


They work well for us, have been using them since I got rid of truck and bronco.

The heavier ride does good for my back, less bouncing.

I have driven them when needed in 18-24? inches of snow without a problem.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I'm with you on this. It seems I'm following the issue that my dad had. As a boy, I watched my dad shovel just about everything, from layers of snow to huge scoops of gravel. Then suddenly, 'middle age' makes an appearance. I might get 1/4 of the driveway finished, then just go inside for a piping hot cup of stiff black coffee. Of course, you'll remember the cartoons of old showing both an angel and a devil on the shoulders of the hero. My opinion of deep frozen snow and temps in the low 20s is, "_Well, it has to melt sometime..._"
> 
> Right now my head is plugged solid, my lower back hurts, and my stomach is both rumbling and amazingly 'fluid.' But here's what just amazes me. I can spend the entire morning lifting weights at the gym, but faced with cold snow, I'm good for maybe five solid shovelings.
> 
> Why did I stay in Wisconsin? Oh, yeah. I was born here...


Gee Chico, another coherent posting!

I solved the shoveling problem twice, got a snow blower first, then drafted the kid 3 years ago to do both!

The gym is what you want to do, snow is not.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Couple more on things on chains

1) Do they work? Yes; there are, or at least used to be, places that had signs they'd put up that said "chains required past this point". They did that so the patrols weren't overwhelmed with people getting stuck.

2) If you do decide to run chains - check your state and local regulations (state roads and local roads) some places prohibit them and some places have "if" statements when you can use them. They can be very hard on the pavement; not so much as a person here and there, but the rules are written in case everyone decided it was a good idea at the same time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was breed for pushing 1,200 pound Cattle around. And making them either one at a time of in groups do what I want. What they wanted to do was not a concern. People are just really tiny cattle and not nearly as smart. BG get this you will not even know I am there until part of a leg or arm is bleeding or gone.
You never get the chance for the nice doggy I am just borrowing it line. No your gun won't save you or the doggy treats. This is my house every inch of it. I am my happiest walking with my owner or kicking somethings ass. I think that comes from the Dingo side of the family. 100% pure bread partner and friend. 100% bad ass when need be.
Oh and about that myth of a racoon being able to take a dog on. Nope not even two of them at a time.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

LetsGo said:


> Couple more on things on chains
> 
> 1) Do they work? Yes; there are, or at least used to be, places that had signs they'd put up that said "chains required past this point". They did that so the patrols weren't overwhelmed with people getting stuck.
> 
> 2) If you do decide to run chains - check your state and local regulations (state roads and local roads) some places prohibit them and some places have "if" statements when you can use them. They can be very hard on the pavement; not so much as a person here and there, but the rules are written in case everyone decided it was a good idea at the same time.


You by law can use chains under limited conditions, and no studded tires, outlawed them 40 years ago here in the big city, you can use them but you cannot find them.

Each city and own make up their own rules in regards to both.

Myself, if I need chains, I am not going anywhere.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Everything gets locked up when we leave here.


I do much the same, although it might seem funny to folks that we have to do this in "_upwardly mobile suburbia_."

My parents moved my brother and me to the 'burbs in the 1950s. It was the same critical gibberish as you might believe. Better schools, walking through vast open areas, or a suburban basement being dug for another newly rich family. Oh, and then there was my favorite thing--finding _quarters_ amid the ten-penny nails. I thought it was luck, but my guess is that the carpenters tossed nickels and quarters amid the fresh, dirt driveways just to see us kids squeal!

Forgive my angst and subdued guise. I am reading both "The Last Templar" and the A.G. Russell's knife catalog at the same time. And I will let you in on a little secret.

If you are close to being 70 years of age, you'll quickly notice that a "mystery novel" isn't really a mystery. Being 70 years old means that you survived muggings, the loss of innocence, numerous automobile crashes and the loss of at least six beautiful girls you still see in dreams. My wife is still asleep and our property is covered in thick, frozen snow. It is the snow of 1956, or at least, it seems that way for me...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I do much the same, although it might seem funny to folks that we have to do this in "_upwardly mobile suburbia_."
> 
> My parents moved my brother and me to the 'burbs in the 1950s. It was the same critical gibberish as you might believe. Better schools, walking through vast open areas, or a suburban basement being dug for another newly rich family. Oh, and then there was my favorite thing--finding _quarters_ amid the ten-penny nails. I thought it was luck, but my guess is that the carpenters tossed nickels and quarters amid the fresh, dirt driveways just to see us kids squeal!
> 
> ...


You should wake the wife up and tell her about the six beautiful girls you have been dreaming about. You need an eventful day to keep you motivated to live.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

danben said:


> I have had reliability problems with snow removal people (sorry I didn't dig you out yesterday, got a big contract from the hospital/supermarket/mini mall/etc), so I keep an oversize self-propelled snow blower. We are outside Philadelphia, so we don't get snow country snow, but we do usually get some snow. Your problem is that you generally don't get snow enough to make that solution worthwhile. One thing that you can get relatively cheaply is a battery powered snow-thrower shovel. If you already have a cordless edger and/or trimmer or other such lawn device, you can usually get an electric snow shovel by the same manufacturer that uses the same battery. The part that really kills your back when removing snow is the lift and throw; the electric thing spares you. If it's a big snowfall, remove in layers. My son bought his back in October - everybody at Home Depot looked at him funny. Now some of the neighbors ask to borrow it and he just smiles.


Yeah, I am well acquainted with shoveling snow, I grew up in Chicago. I don't get enough down here in Houston to worry with it. Usually, if we get any snow at all, ( And it's rare ) it's gone in less then a day.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Gee Chico, another coherent posting!


_Treasure them while you can_! My bikerly sense of humor went out with the Golden Goose. My wife is now snoring, the house is decidedly cold and damp, (seems like a northern front moved in) and I'm still toying with that A.G. Russell catalog.

For the rest of you knife collectors headed to Wisconsin, be advised that I make a terrible cup of coffee. I cannot help it, I was in my teens when I worked at The Master Lock Company. These supposed maestros butchered everything from taffy to the raw insides of burgers! Given these 'chefs,' everything smelled and chewed like Japanese tobacco.

As for my coffee container, let me state that this "supposed cup" can easily hold a soft-ball. Seeing that it is Saturday, there is nothing on the radio, and I dread morning television. I was going to sharpen something, that is until I swung open that folder. Seems I must have polished that edge in my sleep, because I do not remember doing it...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I do much the same, although it might seem funny to folks that we have to do this in "_upwardly mobile suburbia_."
> 
> My parents moved my brother and me to the 'burbs in the 1950s. It was the same critical gibberish as you might believe. Better schools, walking through vast open areas, or a suburban basement being dug for another newly rich family. Oh, and then there was my favorite thing--finding _quarters_ amid the ten-penny nails. I thought it was luck, but my guess is that the carpenters tossed nickels and quarters amid the fresh, dirt driveways just to see us kids squeal!
> 
> ...


The age 70 related reflections I can understand, today I turned 80!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> The age 70 related reflections I can understand, today I turned 80!


Happy birthday! Since you've just turned 80, I also plan to send you another birthday note next Tuesday so you'll be informed once again you just turned 80 years old.

Now, I also suffer from a similar condition. When my wife does laundry, she is like most other wives. That is, she goes through my shirt pockets for stuff I've forgotten, and of course, money that I have "mislaid."

I also carry two stilettos. My "memory" also seems to include stuff I really like and would hate to lose! That, and I usually forget what is in various pockets.. Nothing like being a dark parking lot, a hood threatens you, you reach in your pocket and pull out _*an all day sucker*_...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Happy birthday! Since you've just turned 80, I also plan to send you another birthday note next Tuesday so you'll be informed once again you just turned 80 years old.
> 
> Now, I also suffer from a similar condition. When my wife does laundry, she is like most other wives. That is, she goes through my shirt pockets for stuff I've forgotten, and of course, money that I have "mislaid."
> 
> I also carry two stilettos. My "memory" also seems to include stuff I really like and would hate to lose! That, and I usually forget what is in various pockets.. Nothing like being a dark parking lot, a hood threatens you, you reach in your pocket and pull out _*an all day sucker*_...


I do all my own laundry, have been divorced (second time) for 25 years,

second wife was the same age as the first (25) when we were married, 20 years between.

I also do 95% of the cooking for both of us all the time.

I don't forget what is in my pockets, usually a Gerber folder in my left front pocket, meds in same, right front has my flip phone.

left rear my wallet and right one a 32 cal. S&W revolver, on right side of belt a 9MM auto and 2 spare mags on left side.

I am not absent minded in the least,

but sometimes I am overwhelmed with something that requires 110% attention and forget some trivial thing.

Turning 80 has one positive perspective for me, no one in the family came close to this mark.

They died from age 50 to 73 on both sides and parents went at 71 and 73.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> The age 70 related reflections I can understand, today I turned 80!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SOCOM!!! Heres to many more to you!!! :armata_PDT_34:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SOCOM!!! Heres to many more to you!!! :armata_PDT_34:


Yes, Happy Birthday, SOCOM! I was tearing apart my house for a gift, but alas, nothing was _sharp_...

I wish I could have a drink with you on this occasion, but right now I sneeze every time I take a step!


----------



## Juliet (Feb 10, 2021)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :vs_gift::vs_clouds::vs_clap::vs_closedeyes:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Gee Chico, another coherent posting!


Oh, I just posted a true story about my Dad and his neighbor. It's funny about being only five years old. For example, I knew every word the adults said, but I had to grow into my teens before I found out what they were talking about.

Besides, I'm feeling nostalgic...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Some great tips given here!
Thanks all.

And Happy Birthday @SOCOM42!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Concerning tire chains. Over the past few days we got 8 to 10 inches of snow total. The roads are pretty well maintained but today I do see tire chains on state plow trucks, some police cars, and on post office vehicles. I haven’t seen any on private vehicles. In fact, I can’t remember seeing chains on a private vehicle in years. But this area receives snow every year so there are plenty of plow trucks that maintain the roads very well. I imagine there are damned few snow plows in Texas.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I do all my own laundry, have been divorced (second time) for 25 years,
> 
> second wife was the same age as the first (25) when we were married, 20 years between.
> 
> ...


 I have now lived 2 years longer than the other male members of my family . As I explained to my doctor it was mostly they self destructed. They knew no limits in anything. But spent their life looking for them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Concerning tire chains. Over the past few days we got 8 to 10 inches of snow total. The roads are pretty well maintained but today I do see tire chains on state plow trucks, some police cars, and on post office vehicles. I haven't seen any on private vehicles. In fact, I can't remember seeing chains on a private vehicle in years. But this area receives snow every year so there are plenty of plow trucks that maintain the roads very well. I imagine there are damned few snow plows in Texas.


I too have not seen chains on passenger cars in decades, town plows are 10 ton dumps with a full load of sand.

The state highway trucks are even bigger and full of sand also.

The one time I was so happy to see a plow, was when a national guard D-8 came down the road pushing snow into the lake.

The snow was 6 feet deep out front at that point.

Was the blizzard of 1978.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

ahh the Blizzard of 78 - I was in Indianapolis for that one.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I learned nothing. Living in MN most of your life teaches you about winter living. I do understand that it was apocalyptic for southern states though.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

LetsGo said:


> ahh the Blizzard of 78 - I was in Indianapolis for that one.


We were in Boston. Rt. 128 became a parking lot for several days. Lived in an apartment at the time. Several people from our block, including my wife and I, had to help dig out a snow plow so it could get out of the street and let us dig our our own cars.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

My sister moved to Kentucky. They had 1/2 of snow. She got ready to work and drove into town. She was the only one on the road and the business was closed due to the snow. She was shocked. But having come from Iowa she had all weather tires on her car and didn't think anything of it. They were the only ones that had a snow shovel, LOL.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

We moved from OK to Indpls, that year, so you can imagine what that experience was for me. I was not even driving age (getting close, I think 14) so transportation was as issue for me other than I had to walk vs. ride my bicycle - life was so ruff.....


----------

